# E-wrap and purl stitch



## Alamiller (Sep 11, 2016)

I've been making baby hats by alternating each peg with the e-wrap stitch and purl stitch. I was wondering if I alternated each row (1 row e-wrap and next row purl), instead of alternating each peg, would the end result be the same?


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

I will look like a garter stitch row, if I'm not mistaken. I do that for the brim sometimes on the baby hats. You just have to play around with it. I've also did a whole hat like that too but on an adult hat. Its different.


----------



## Alamiller (Sep 11, 2016)

Thank you!


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

You're so very welcome. You can also go to top of page and type in the search box what you are looking for or you can go home and go to loom knitting section and look to see what they have and subscribe .


----------



## Moon Loomer I (Apr 29, 2016)

Hi, 
That is a rib pattern when you *K, P,* repeat * ... * to end of row or around the loom. Alternating knit and purl rows is the garter stitch. to see these stitches and there variances go to the "Stitchery" section of; http:/newstitchaday.com . This will show you pictures of stitches, put your courser on the picture and the name of the stitch will appear. This is a stick knitting site, meany of the stitches can be adapted to loom knitting. Moon Loomer I 


Alamiller said:


> I've been making baby hats by alternating each peg with the e-wrap stitch and purl stitch. I was wondering if I alternated each row (1 row e-wrap and next row purl), instead of alternating each peg, would the end result be the same?


----------

